# Tecumseh 9 HP 4 cycle Electrics Problem



## Valleyboy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a Tecumseh 9 HP 4 cycle engine 143.039005 on a Sears Snowblower C950-52109-1.
While in operation the engine just died. While checking it out I noticed that the lead coming from the Alternator coil (18 watt) and out from the blower housing was swinging in the breeze under the fuel tank. There is nothing obvious that it was connected to so something must have fallen off? There is a screw/bolt hole on the blower cover with no screw/bolt. Was something attached there?
Can anyone help me with either a manual (the Tecumseh site doesn't recognise model 143.039005, nor does the Sears site) or advise what the yellow lead should be connected to?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

that# is for the snowblower not the engine look on the motor to get the correct# and repost


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

If that's a 9 hp,it must be an old one. Be forewarned many parts are no longer available for that engine. I found a parts diagram for that one at outdoor distributors. Here's the link: http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Tecumseh/CRAFTSMAN-MODEL-143.039005-PARTS-LIST.pdf

I'm not familar with Tec. engines that much,but if the engine in the link is the correct one,maybe one the guys here can tell you what the yellow lead/terminal attaches to. It could be a charge wire,or possibly a ground for shutting it down.
Did you check for spark after it died on you?


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

bgbass said:


> that# is for the snowblower not the engine look on the motor to get the correct# and repost


that is the correct engine number. its a hmsk90 156543E 

the 143 is the Sears number that has to be crossed over to the Tecumseh #

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Tecumseh/TECUMSEH-MODEL-HMSK90-156543E-PARTS-LIST.pdf

also here is your manual

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf go to page 44


----------

